# Chain recommendations for Ultegra 6770 Di2



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been researching chains for a while and I’m not really coming up with much. I currently have the Shimano 6701 chain with a KMC missing link and it seems to be doing ok, but I’m curious to see what other folk’s are using. I don’t mind spending the money for a good chain, but I want to make sure I go with one that will provide the best shifting performance. I have been looking at the KMC X10SL and Dura Ace 7901.

Thanks for any feedback, good or bad.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jst1960 said:


> I have been researching chains for a while and I’m not really coming up with much. I currently have the Shimano 6701 chain with a KMC missing link and it seems to be doing ok, but I’m curious to see what other folk’s are using. I don’t mind spending the money for a good chain, but I want to make sure I go with one that will provide the best shifting performance. I have been looking at the KMC X10SL and Dura Ace 7901.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback, good or bad.


A chain is a chain. Some are noisy, some are not. Some are light, some are not. Some are shiny, some are not. In the end, they all work pretty good providing they are the correct for your drivetrain. I would stick to the 6701 with the KMC link. They work just fine.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're paying full list price, the DA chain _may_ be worth the extra to you but when a discounted 6701 chain is nearly half the price of a discounted 7901 chain from a certain UK vendor, I jumped and bought two for my wife's bikes.
Easy to fit, good quality, decent shifting and (in this case) inexpensive to replace.
I use KMC X10s chains on my Campag bikes and while nice they are a lot more expensive and I'm not sure worth the difference.


----------

